
Samsung brought Supreme faker up on stage at a launch event - freewizard
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/12/samsung-embarrassingly-partners-with-counterfeit-version-of-supreme/
======
just_myles
Glorious. How could their marketing team missed this? Don't they check
credentials?

